# Recording Software



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

This has probably been asked hundreds of time but I am also just looking for some basic multitracking software, I want to plug a good quality Mic into my laptop and record a few tracks, then dump them on to CD, nothing too fancy I don't need a ton of effects just the capturing capability. What would be my best route ? thanks


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Riffhard said:


> This has probably been asked hundreds of time but I am also just looking for some basic multitracking software, I want to plug a good quality Mic into my laptop and record a few tracks, then dump them on to CD, nothing too fancy I don't need a ton of effects just the capturing capability. What would be my best route ? thanks


The first thing I'd suggest is not plug a mic into your laptop. Your laptop sound card isn't really designed for audio recording.

Look into a Firewire based professional audio device. MAudio has some.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The first thing I'd suggest is not plug a mic into your laptop. Your laptop sound card isn't really designed for audio recording.


Why's that? I just recorded some great stuff last week directly into my computer.

http://www.corbettcyr.com/Personal/Dave/Come_Home.zip

Sounds alright to me. And Riffhard, I was using Adobe Audition. I find it's quick and easy to use. It's also pretty intuitive. What you seem to be looking for ( basic, stripped down multitrack software...) doesn't exist as far as I know. If you want PC multitrack recording I think it's all or nothing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nine said:


> Why's that? I just recorded some great stuff last week directly into my computer.
> 
> http://www.corbettcyr.com/Personal/Dave/Come_Home.zip
> 
> Sounds alright to me. And Riffhard, I was using Adobe Audition. I find it's quick and easy to use. It's also pretty intuitive. What you seem to be looking for ( basic, stripped down multitrack software...) doesn't exist as far as I know. If you want PC multitrack recording I think it's all or nothing.


Into your computer or your laptop?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I recorded that onto my computer via a normal stereo input, but a laptop would be no different. I've heard some stuff recorded on to laptops that sounded really great. 

Obviously, an external firewire/box solution will be helpful for recording more than just one stereo source at a time, but it's by no means necessary.


----------



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes I was already told I would need to upgrade my soundcard but there is one or two available that will work very well in a laptop (the proper sound card is quite pricey though


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I had some problems with my laptop(you could not monitor/hear what you are recording) a driver change fixed this and it does a good job of recording stuff using reaper


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you just want to do simple, straight forward recording, try Audacity. It's free and easy to use.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks guys...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I used to recommend Audacity, but now point people to REAPER. It is much more user friendly and I like the way it handles VST effects better.










You can download it from here: http://www.cockos.com/reaper/

BTW, I use Adobe Audition 2.0 and love it for its ease of use and very powerful editing capabilities.


----------

